# Finally got it clean.



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Got the TT a year ago and just got round to machine polishing it after fixing my daspro. Took it nice and steady doing it a couple of hours at a time over the last week. Snow foam, 2 buckets, clay and then started doing sections at a time.

Used Menzerna cutting compound and Menzerna super fine polish. Then for good measure I also used Poorboys Blackhole followed up with Collinite wax.

Really glad I did, but true to form literally the minute I finished it starts to rain!!!

The colour is Misano but the photos from my iPad are pretty crappy quality but I hope you get the idea- it has come up really well.

Cheers, Gav.


























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *Very nice* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

That looks Awesome [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nick


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

HideHi - excellent job [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I think most members will appreciate the 
hard work gone into making the car look sooooooooooooooo good.

Nice one - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments. Car was in the garage today having temp issue looked at (just started to stick at 70 for ages then jumps to 90), as suspected intermittent fault on the sensor showed up, so got that sorted. No other faults showing on the scanner so I'm happy really, this is first fault I've had over the year of us owning.

Anyway, whilst car was in the garage in the morning 2 requests if it was for sale were made, quite flattering really but the cars going nowhere. It's our second one of these and it's stacks better than the first. Now sits on 107k with full Audi history for its first 100k so was a pretty good find. Had our first TT for 6 years and hope to keep this a long while yet.

Cheers, Gav.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

And in the best colour as well


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks really nice that fella.

Did you compound it outside or in the garage??


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

WaynoRS said:


> Looks really nice that fella.
> 
> Did you compound it outside or in the garage??


Wayno, did the machining outside, the light in the garage ain't that good- need to get that sorted!!!
Gav.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

